# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  الطفل ورد

## حبيبة نايف

مسا الورد للجميع

بصراحة مابعرف إزا مكان الموضوع هون أو لأ

في طفل مفقود اسمه ورد أكيييييييد الكل بعرف قصته وما في حدا بالأردن إلا وسمع فيه

هلأ أنا نفسي أعرف أهله لئيو ولا لسة

الله يوفئكم من شهر 7 كنت بالأردن وأهلي حكو عنه وقبل يومين شفت عاليوتيوب كيف

أهله محروق قلبهم عليه ورجعت تزكرته

بدي أعرف شو صار معهم

ومشكورين حبايبي مابتقصروا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*اختفاء (ورد)..* *<<< إضغط هنا* 

اختفاء (ورد).. جهود البحث متواصلة لغاية الان

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله اخر خبر سمعته من شرطية كانت تشتغل قبل اكم من شهر بمراقبة التوجيهي انه ميت  ولقو مدفون في بيته وانه السبب في قتله هي امه والله اعلم انا ما صدقت الخبر كثير لانه لو في هيك اشي كان انحكى

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ميت عايش خلص اختفى الله بعين  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## القرار الاخير

انا سمعت خبر لم يرد في الصحف و لا في الاخبار


انه تم اللقاء القبض على امه بعد اكتشاف جثته و انها هي القاتله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أخواني و أخواتي الكرام .... هذه الأنباء و هذه الاخبار غير صحيحه .

الخبر الصحيح هو أنه لغاية الان لم يتم العثور على الطفل ورد .

----------


## القرار الاخير

نسأل الله ان يعيده لاهله

و لكن انا شاهدت المقابله اللي مع ابوه على قناة نورمينا قبل سنه تقريبا


دلائل تشير انه فيه ان في الموضوع 

و اختفائه مكيده مدبره من الداخل

----------

